# Fun with PignJig



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Jeff and I went out to an electric only lake last weekend. Jeff caught two...I got skunked, but I did have the pleasure of lipping the fish. The big one went 3lbs 12oz. Here's the pics:

 

 

Thanks for the fun day Jeff!! BTW - lunch was great!! 

Toku


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Did ya eat the big one for lunch? It looks pretty bloody!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah...she stayed in the live well for a while. She seemed pretty lively so we documented it and released. She swam away pretty well. The boat looked like a murder scene tho. 

The weird thing - she wasn't throat or gill hooked.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

looks like you had a good day


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thats a nice fish. Very nice for tough conditions.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like fun no matter how many fish you guys put in the boat....a good time is a good time!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Jeff and I went out to an electric only lake last weekend. Jeff caught two...I got skunked, but I did have the pleasure of lipping the fish. The big one went 3lbs 12oz. Here's the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted this on the SE forum but it's worth mentioning again....With the experience and abilities you both have, I can honestly say that I believe the fish were just not biting that day!


----------

